# Book of Forms - need feedback



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

SIMA is considering producing a "Book of Forms" that would include sample copies of contracts, bidding forms, check sheets, production forms, customer survey's, etc. which would be available to purchase from SIMA (approx 150 to 250 pgs). Proceeds from the book would benefit future SIMA educational programs.

My question to you is this:

Would a book like this be helpful to your business?
What should be included in it?
What would you be willing to pay for the book?

Thanks for your feedback.

Douglas Freer
Lawn Lad, Inc.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

1] I think it's always possible to learn new and possibly better ways of doing things from seeing other examples, also to combine the parts of different contracts/specs/etc that work best for your own situation so I feel such a such a book could be of benefit.

2] In addition to the items you've listed, possibly route sheets, site diagrams and forms for keeping weather records may be useful.

3] For sale to members, charge only what is needed to cover production costs. *If* sales to non-members are planned, their cost should be slightly higher so any revenue generated can go back into the future educational programs.


----------

